
180 patents later - codarama
https://lists.linkedin.com/2015/next-wave/enterprise-tech/lisa-seacat-deluca
======
Amorymeltzer
Impressive. Her first was in 2006, which means means she's gotten around 18
patents a year, which seems crazy. At first glance I figured it was yet
another sign of the failures in our patent system, but she has filed over 380
applications! She's filing for a patent roughly every 9 days; I haven't heard
of anyone more prolific and successful in modern times.

